# History Channel- Modern Marvels



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Has anyone else watched the episode about lead. Pretty cool and informative.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> Has anyone else watched the episode about lead. Pretty cool and informative.


<------------- History Channel Nerd :nerd:

Havent caught that episode yet. Been watching Ax Men, Pawn Stars, and Top Shot.


I did start watching "Spartacus" on Starz.....good show :thumbsup: The perfect mix of blood and nudity :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Seen quite a few episisodes of Modern Marvels, but havent caught the one on lead. Theres one on right now about Iron. Been watching Gold Rush and the gun guys down in Baton Rogue. Forget the name. Theres a new show coming next month "Coal" Guess I better check out Sparticus since I have Starz now on their one year free deal they have.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I LOVES me some modern marvels!!!! :2thumbsup: but no I haven't seen it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

"How Its Made" rocks...... :whistling2:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> "How Its Made" rocks...... :whistling2:


My family hates that I like these shows but I can't help it, if it is about fixing things I'm into it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> My family hates that I like these shows but I can't help it, if it is about fixing things I'm into it.


I know how you feel John. My wife and I have an ongoing joke with my tv viewing. She saw me watching a show on the _history of concrete_. Ever since then her eyes glaze over no mater what I'm watching, if its the history channel.....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That's all Rob watches, History, Discovery, Learning Channels, plus Versus, Outdoor, etc. I hate that we have to pay for the premium satellite package so he can have just those!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm stuck on Tosh.0


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

My wife's comment when I'm picking channels: "I don't want to learn anything!"


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My wife and I have an ongoing joke with my tv viewing. She saw me watching a show on the _history of concrete_. Ever since then her eyes glaze over no mater what I'm watching, if its the history channel.....


I could totally see myself watching that. :thumbsup: My girlfriend doesnt like my program choices. I sit here on the weekend sometimes watching "Power Block" on Spike TV and she goes in the other room and watches....actually I have no idea what she watches. I think its usually some movie or something on Lifetime.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

what makes me mad is I JUST found out the formula for making an antenna to pick up old analog signals (the old way they broadcasted tv) if you know the frequency you can make an antenna that can pick up the channel. You take the speed of light over the frequency. I just hate the fact that had I know that I could have had free playboy channel for YEARS!! :furious::cursing:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

nEighter said:


> what makes me mad is I JUST found out the formula for making an antenna to pick up old analog signals (the old way they broadcasted tv) if you know the frequency you can make an antenna that can pick up the channel. You take the speed of light over the frequency. I just hate the fact that had I know that I could have had free playboy channel for YEARS!! :furious::cursing:


 So your getting Playboy for free? Share your info please :yes:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

nope. Now it is digital. The old analog way they used to broadcast could be picked up with a "tuned" antenna. So.. if you knew the frequency, you could build an antenna. you take the speed of light divided by the frequency.. it tells you how long your antanna must be to pick that frequency up.. SO.. and what the teacher joked in class about.. you could pick up the playboy channel had you known their broadcast frequency :thumbup:  but they switched to digital.. can't no moar.

And they say higher learning is for the birds..


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I suspect that he NEVER tried.. :whistling2:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Has anyone else watched the episode about lead. Pretty cool and informative.



I saw it. A long while back. Is it the same episode that discussed titanium dioxide production or was that How its made or something?


----------

